# Benefits of the exercise



## Amery21 (May 17, 2011)

Physical activity prevent you from diseases, help in weight losand weight managment and better sleep. Exercise make you happier and more relaxed than you were before you worked out. Regular physical activity can even help prevent depression and high blood pressure.
Exercise help in burn calories. 
The more intense the workout, the more calories you burn, and make easier to keep your weight under control.


----------

